# Simandou



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

SIMANDOU was built by Scotts' at Greenock in 1963 for the Government of Guinea.In later years she was sold on and came back to the Clyde once or twice as ATHINA discharging grain at the Meadowside Granary where this was taken.
The area itself,once the largest granary in Europe is now flattened and the site given over to luxury housing.The first new residents have just moved in paying £300000 for a luxury flat with a grandstand view of the BAe Govan shipyard opposite!!


----------

